# My 330Ci at the July Seattle CCA Concours



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Finally got a chance to post some of the pictures. My buddy Matt took these, BTW. I did not win anything because I was 2 lazy to spend more than 2 hours to clean it.


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Looks very nice to me! Love those rims on your car.


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

u were robbed mate! wot a car!


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

very nice! wish i could have been there!


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

nice pictures! beautiful car! :thumbup:


----------

